# greenguard muzzle and headcollar



## pip6 (19 October 2017)

New, only been used handful of times. Cob size, no damage. Cost over £100 new, asking for £45 plus postage or can be collected from Winnersh near Wokingham. Ring 07960418121 4-7 pm eves. Cash or PayPal.


----------

